# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  CHE norma

## medyczka

*CHE (Cholinesteraza)*

*Norma*: 

1200 – 3700 U/l 	

*Interpretacja*: 

Zmniejszony poziom może występować przy przewlekłym zapaleniu wątroby i marskości. 

Podwyższony poziom jest charakterystyczny w okresie rekonwalescencji po przebytych chorobach wątroby.

----------

